# Autoglym SRP vs CarChem AIO



## jdo (Aug 24, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience of using both of these products? (I assume they are for the same general purpose of minor polishing, filling and some protection?)

With the CarChem 12 days of Xmas offer on currently their AIO is at an extremely good price point, but it's only a bargain if it's any good!!

For my winter prep, after using either of these, I would look to protect further with something along the lines of AG EGP, FK 1000...

(If it makes any difference to advice offered, I will be applying by hand to a nearly new VW Transporter campervan conversion in Chestnut brown)


----------



## ReyIndividual (Jul 19, 2018)

SRP and EGP are meant to work well with each other but I don't think EGP lasts that long, that's why I started a new thread earlier about how well FK 1000 Hi-Temp Sealant would work with SRP.


----------



## jdo (Aug 24, 2010)

ReyIndividual said:


> SRP and EGP are meant to work well with each other but I don't think EGP lasts that long, that's why I started a new thread earlier about how well FK 1000 Hi-Temp Sealant would work with SRP.


Thanks for your thread, it's what put me onto FK 1000 as an alternative to EGP :thumb:


----------

